# Nakina, Ont.



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

Just back from our annual trip up north and wasvery good. Sure was an early spring with the leavesout and water temps up this year. Six of us caught and released 1746 walleye and pike. We ate a few walleye as usual. Water was low when we got there but you can count on us to bring the rain and the lake rose about 10" while we were there.Seen moose and bear on the way up and 2 moose swimming while we were there. Late getting out due to fog but out by 9:30 and loaded up. Less than a mile down the gravel road to town 2 bear having a snack on the fresh vegatation. All in all a very nice trip. Can't wait till next year


----------



## Gaetano (Aug 27, 2008)

Congrats on a great trip. No snowballs this year! That is a lot of fish. We are going to that area July 17th and hope we catch half the fish you caught.
Jon R


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i was in Nakina a fews years back getting some work done on a stubborn outboard.we fish burroughs lake when we go north.lots of fish and the wildlife and scenery is amazing.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

olejoe said:


> Just back from our annual trip up north and wasvery good. Sure was an early spring with the leavesout and water temps up this year. Six of us caught and released 1746 walleye and pike. We ate a few walleye as usual. Water was low when we got there but you can count on us to bring the rain and the lake rose about 10" while we were there.Seen moose and bear on the way up and 2 moose swimming while we were there. Late getting out due to fog but out by 9:30 and loaded up. Less than a mile down the gravel road to town 2 bear having a snack on the fresh vegatation. All in all a very nice trip. Can't wait till next year


1746 walleye and pike

6 guys
Im assuming 6 days of fishing.

Thats nearly 50 fish per person per day.

W O W


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Joe did you go to Melchett this year,sounds like you had a great time and warmer weather than last year.Did your brother get to go up with you heard he wasen't felling to good ,if he did thats great.Any big fish?????
Redear


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes back to melchett lake. We know the lake and easy fishing. We were fishing by 9 a. m. but were a little late getting out due to fog on the last day. It looked like summer there with the leaves all out. Have a good trip


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

1746 walleye !!!!
Were you in those Indians gill nets ole joe ?


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

Lol not really jignut but did see a family drive in and fish the lake next to the one we were on. We don't fish nearly as hard as we use to, just know the lake a little better.


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

We flew into Washi Lake on 6/5 from Nakina through Leuenberger Outfitters.
The lake was down 6 to 7 feet from the mild winter they had up there.
It is a lake connected to the Albany river that the Indians use and since it was so low we didnt see any this year.
The walleye bite was as good as can be expected but the low water had some of the feeder streams we usually fish too shallow to get a boat into them. One guy in our group was able to get into one and brought home a 31 in walleye. The pike bite was really off, biggest one was 35 inches.
I really think we were in a summer pattern this year since the ice was off the lake April 12th this year.
We caught around 350 walleyes and only kept a few to eat each day. Our usual average is double that but since we were unable to hit our best spots its understandable. We still had a great week and no mosquitos ! a first for us.
Leuenberger had some damage to their office from a big storm that hit them May 31st. They told us the temperature was 95 that day and a cold front came through and tore down trees ripped siding off their building and they lost power for 3 days. Strange weather up there this year.


----------

